# Gear Recommendations?



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I am looking into getting some new gear and was looking at the Excursion package at MBT. If anyone knows the package do you have any recommendations for add ons? Or a different package that someone would recommend?


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a good package! The only one I would reccomend beyond that is the Dive Rite stuff.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

save your money

dive rite backplate wing and harness m1 reg then pick the computer you want.

love the dive rite bwh


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

how much will a decnt pckage run me? i'm probably going to be diving around 5 times a month and will mostly be spearfishing. can someone maybe give me a list of good gear and a estimate. i would like to get gear that is excellent quality and will last for awhile.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JOHNJOHN205 (11/13/2007)*save your money
> 
> dive rite backplate wing and harness m1 reg then pick the computer you want.
> 
> love the dive rite bwh




Yep! That's what I got and I love it. Last set of gear you'll ever need!



The excusion set will do the trick though.


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a used dive rite set for sale. I donot want to take bussiness away from MBT but I have it none the less. I bought it used myself to try one but I like my old bc better.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

If U dont by used gear, definately buy from MBT. they are good guys, and good prices. I am cheap sometimes and buy used gear, but when I do buy somethin new, I drive all the way from Gulf Breeze just to see them and buy what I want. I also travel there for my nitrox fills. 

When you buy tanks, do it right the first time and get som lp108's so you got plenty of air to spare!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Well i was thinking that if i buy new gear at first i'm almost guaranteed that there is nothing wrong with it. When you say backplate is that just something to strap the tanks to and no BC or what is it? And if yall recommend buying used gear keep your eye out for me.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Any type of rear inflate bc is better than a jacket. Good side is you have much more unrestricted movement, and no "squeeze" like you get from a jacket. Down side is that on the surface, some have a lil tendancy to tilt you foward, face closer to the water. However, If you just put enough air to keep you at the surface instead of fillin it up, it lessons the effects greatly. Also, you spend 95% of your time in the wter UNDER the water, not on the surface, so to me I would rather be more cofortable for that portion.

If you can afford it, get a new regulator from MBT. I bhought used, and wish I had sprung for a new one. At 120 feet, its not a real easy breather. Also, week and a half ago, someone I was with there reg went into free flow towards the end of the dive. They lost air fast.

When mine does that on the bottom, if I survive maybe my wife will let me spend the loot on a new one at MBT!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

So does your natural bouyancy keeps you afloat. Does it keep pushing you down and you just have to tread a little more? Any websites that can give me comparisons and a little info behind them?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sinse all the air is at your back, naturally it has a tendency to try to become the highest part of you. However, I can still float on my back, and swim backwards, as long as I dont try to overfil it. And I dont have to tread water more, I can put enough air to float at the surface fine, it just has a SLIGHT tendency to tilt you at a slight angle foward. Try one first!


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

Paul,

I would go with a back plate but it's alot more expensive. it's a lil different and i've used both but for spearfishing its better... lets go and kill something mang!


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

You will see a lot of recommendations for a plate/wing combo. Personally, I don't like them simply because I don't like wearing a weight belt. I like a good back inflate with intergrated weight pockets. I have the SCUBAPRO KnightHawk, but there are several nice ones out there. My advise; try before you buy. I'm not sure about MBT, but I know DivePros will let you check different ones out in their pool, before you drop large dollars. On the regulator; get the best you can afford. This is your primary life support item. All the big names make good regs, the big difference will be ease of breathing, inverted performance, and performance at low tank pressures. Again, I like my SCUBAPRO MK25/S600 reg, but I also own a Sherwood rig that performs very well. And don't skimp on a good computer.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Try the backplate/wing (BPW) before you buy if you're at all thinking about it - MBT's got some to try out. Most folks that try them love them - but not all do. I don't know anyone that regularly wears a weight belt with a back plate unless they're diving a winter suit or dry. The weight pockets ina lot of the integrated BC's have trouble holding enough weight to overcome a lot of rubber.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont have a backplate/wing, I have a rear inflate BC with integrated weights. I cant say anything bout the backplate/wing since Ive never tried it, but I love my rear inflate (same concept).

I refuse to were a weight belt, because it causes a "stretch " on your body...weight pulling your hips down, and positive bc pulling your shoulders up to getyou as a whole package neautral. With weight integrated, the whole bc becomes neatrual, and almost just "floats" on you, very cofortable.

And I highly recomend MBT. Highly.


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

I have two excursion I purchased from MBT and they are good guys, no doubt. 



I like the excursion okay but I am definitely going to a wing instead. We carry the Aeris version of the excursion which is the reef rider and is lighter weight and gives a little more freedom for your arms.



I don't know how much diving you do or your experience but it depends on your preference and comfort as to which bc you will like and what type of diving you do as well. 



I am actually going to sell my excursion soon so that might be an option for you as a less expensive choice or anytime you want to come by and see it for size let me know.



Check out the Dive Rite wings at MBT and we carry them as well but OMS is our main line of tech gear with some really awesome wings too. 



I know Fritz and Jim will take good care of you and if you want to look at any alternatives we are happy to help as well.



Merry Christmas,



Carlos 



Oh we are located at the foot of the Bay Bridge on the Gulf Breeze side, stop by anytime....


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the offer but i ended up picking up the dive rite back plate and a wing from mbt in there diver package.


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

cool, that is a good choice, I will be following in suit pretty soon myself with a wing and backplate... 



Let me know how you like diving with yours, be safe and have fun, always


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Paul,

we'll have to go get that new gear wet sometime soon. That speargun needs some blood on it. I've got a spot we need to check out that is probably going to have some nice fish on it. Get up with me sometime soon, and we'll go dive it.

Rich


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Rich...thanx for the invite tommorow! If I get back soon enough from slayin fish, Coochie andd I will be there!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

No prob Clay. I'm about to post it on here. Hope the fishing goes well.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Rich let me know when my wing comes in and i'm down for diving any day. Just gotta get that wing. Thanks for the invite and all the food today. Look forward to hitting the water


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks for coming Paul. Soon as it comes in, I'll let you know.

Rich


----------

